# Jethro is too darn smart



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

After his training exercise today he was taking a nap. I just let him out again for potty/play/training and he marched right out to the deck, plopped his feet up on the gate in front of where his treats were from this AM's training session. 

Have I created a thinking Monster????


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

they aren't stupid that for sure


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep!







Gala's the same way, she will remember exactly where I put her ball or whatever from the night before.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

danny never forgets where he left his ball, or where i put it when i finally take it away from him

they are far too smart for their own good!!!!!

his new thing is removing rocks from an old kiddie pool that i'm converting to a gardening container; he looks for the same rock and retrieves it each and every day at some point where we're outside


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Rayne would be more than happy to come play in the rock garden!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh geee, thanks

just what i need, another rock retriever

and danny knows he's not supposed to do this; he will sneakily meander over, snatch the rock and he's off; i stupidly chase him b/c i don't want him breaking his teeth; he of course finds it great fun

jethro sure is growing up; i'm amazed at how much alike the hardy x diesel pups look structurally; it's gonna break your heart when he goes back to angela

you have no idea how much i enjoy your pics!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Rayne takes her rock hauling VERY seriously. This one is a bit on the "small" size for her.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'll have to find one of grandma oxana and her rocks, lol.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

why am i not surprised to hear this???????


ahhhhhh, genetics, lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ummmm Rayne isn't related though.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

she is, she just doesn't know she's family, lol


----------

